# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  II  SIMPOSIO INTERNACIONAL SOBRE UVA DE MESA Y PASA (San Juan, Argentina - 5,6 y 7 de noviembre, 2009)

## Bruno Cillóniz

*II SIMPOSIO INTERNACIONAL SOBRE UVA DE MESA Y PASA* *5, 6 y 7 de Noviembre de 2009*
San Juan – Argentina 
Por la presente nos dirigimos a Uds. con el objeto de invitarlos a participar en el “II Simposio Internacional sobre uva de mesa y pasa” que se realizará en San Juan desde el 5 hasta el 7 de Noviembre del corriente año y que organizan conjuntamente la Estación Agropecuaria San Juan del INTA, el Ministerio de la Producción y Desarrollo Económico del Gobierno de la Provincia de San Juan, Consejo Federal de Inversiones y Corporación Vitivinícola Argentina (COVIAR). 
El objetivo que se persigue es reunir a productores, empacadores, exportadores, profesionales y científicos involucrados en las diferentes etapas de las cadenas “Uva de Mesa y Pasa”, para poner al servicio de todos los actores de las mismas y de la comunidad científica interesada en general, el sistema de conocimientos y tecnologías generados en nuestro país y en el extranjero.  
Este evento consistirá en dos días de conferencias técnicas y un día de campo con visitas a fincas, galpones de empaque y frigoríficos de nuestro medio.  Principales temas a tratar:  *Disertantes del Extranjero*  *Kent Daane:* Cochinilla Harinosa en vid. (California) *Gawie van der Merwe:* Fisiología de la vid y postcosecha. Mejoramiento: técnicas y resultados en Sudáfrica. (Sud África) *Pieter Raath:* Suelo, nutrición y riego. (Sud África) *Renato Ripa:* Plagas más importantes de Chile. (Chile) *Otto de Groot:* Recepción de fruta en puerto, calidad y defectos según diferentes procedencias. (Holanda) *Papadimitriou Kostas:* Producción y comercialización de pasas. (Grecia) *Karabat Selçuk:* Sistemas de producción de pasas, evaluación económica. (Turquía)  *Disertantes de Argentina*  *Ulanovsky Silvia:* Programa de mejoramiento de uva de mesa en INTA. *Pugliese, Beatriz:* Utilización de malla en cultivo de vid.  *Mario Liotta:* Riego *Omar Miranda:* Mano de obra. Presentación de PLANUVA. *Carolina Sosa:* Cochinilla en San Juan – Uso de feromonas. *Enrique Oriolani:* Podredumbre ácida en vid.  
El cupo de asistentes es limitado y solo se aceptarán inscripciones anticipadas.   *Valor de la inscripción:*
Inscripciones previas al 15 de Octubre de 2009: $ 350
Inscripciones posteriores al 15 de Octubre de 2009: $ 450
Estudiantes: inscripciones previas al 15 de Octubre de 2009: $ 150 
Estudiantes: inscripciones posteriores al 15 de Octubre de 2009: $ 200   *Desde el Extranjero:* 
Inscripciones previas al 15 de Octubre de 2009: U$D 150
Inscripciones posteriores al 15 de Octubre de 2009: U$D 200 
Para solicitar mayor información sobre inscripciones y alojamiento por favor tenga a bien dirigirse a: 
INTA E. E. A. San Juan
Calle 11 y Vidart. Villa Aberastain. 
(C.P.: 5427) Pocito. San Juan. 
Argentina 
Tel./FAX: +54 (0264) 4921079 / +54 (0264) 4921191
Por E-mail: simposio@sanjuan.inta.gov.ar
Contactos: Lic. María Fernanda Mujica y Lic. Sonia Silva. 
Atentamente,  *Comité organizador*Temas similares: Se inició XII Simposio Internacional del Espárrago en Lima SIUVA 2009:  X Simposium Internacional de la Uva de Mesa (18 y 19 de Agosto, 2009) SIPA 2009: I Simposium Internacional de la Palta (24 y 25 de noviembre, 2009) Ing. De Córdova Vélez Participó en X Simposio Internacional de la Uva en Ica Perú será sede oficial del XII Simposio Internacional del Espárrago a fines de octubre

----------

